# Leere Nachrichten schreiben?



## SchwazzeFlo (16. September 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Hab ne Wette mit nem Kumpel laufen, der mir gerade ne leere Nachricht im ICQ geschickt hat, dass ich net rausfinden würde wie das geht...

Also Hilfeeee ^^

Hat jemand ahnung wie das geht? Weil wenn ich es versuche kommt "Sie können keine Nachricht ohne Inhalt senden"

Schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Julian Maicher (16. September 2006)

Leerzeichen?


----------



## SchwazzeFlo (16. September 2006)

Geht net, genau da kommt ein Pop Up das man leere Nachrichten net senden kann


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. September 2006)

Probiers mal mit irgendwelchen Zeichen die normal kein sichtbares Zeichen darstellen, also aus der ASCII-Tabelle etwas <32.

Ich glaube 16 war ein "Fake"-Leerzeichen, also z.B. mal ALT drücken und auf dem Nummernblock 016.


----------



## schachmat (17. September 2006)

Bei IRC geht das, indem man z.B. einfach nur einen Color-Tag schickt (z.B. Strg + K und dann ne 4)

Vielleicht funktioniert das bei ICQ auch so.... Einfach nur die Schriftfarbe ändern und dann Enter....

Ach ja: was garantiert funktioniert:  ^^


----------



## SchwazzeFlo (17. September 2006)

Schankedöhn Helmut Klein, hab die Wette gewonnen ;-)


----------



## MasterJM (17. September 2006)

Alt + 255
wäre wahrscheinlich auch gegangen


----------



## Saimen (20. September 2006)

Geht das auch mit Laptop?
Weil dort ja die rechten Zahlentasten nicht vorhanden sind...
Blöde Frage ich weiß^^


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. September 2006)

Dafür gibt's ja die Funktionstaste (Fn) auf dem Laptop, um die hinterlegten Num-Block-Ziffern zu schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Saimen (20. September 2006)

ah ok, thx


----------



## Saimen (20. September 2006)

Habe nochmal ne Frage, wie das mit nem Laptop funktioniert, habe es nämlich jetzt ausprobiert, also mit der [Fn] Taste, jedoch hat es irgendwie nicht funktioniert


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. September 2006)

Hallo,

In der Gegend um den Buchstaben "K"  findest Du etwas dezent hinterlegt einen Num-Block.
Nun musst Du die [Fn]-Taste gedrückt halten und auf eine der Ziffern drücken. Gepaart mit 
der Alt-Taste ist das ganz schöne Fingerakrobatik, aber es funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## Saimen (21. September 2006)

Ah jetzt funktioniert's, danke dir!


----------



## Hiding (13. Januar 2009)

Hä? Wie jetzt, was muss ich im ICQ Chat schreiben damit ne leere Nachricht kommt?

MFG Hiding


----------



## Ex1tus (19. August 2009)

Hiding hat gesagt.:


> Hä? Wie jetzt, was muss ich im ICQ Chat schreiben damit ne leere Nachricht kommt?
> 
> MFG Hiding



 lol

durchstöbern von alten Threads ist immernoch das beste...


----------



## ronaldh (20. August 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> lol
> 
> durchstöbern von alten Threads ist immernoch das beste...



Du musst ja Zeit haben!


----------



## Ex1tus (20. August 2009)

Naja, während der Installation von ca. 200 Windowsupdates kann man eh nicht vernünftig arbeiten.


----------



## Hiding (23. August 2009)

Dann schick ma ein link zu nem Theard ~.~


----------



## WhyP (8. September 2009)

Der Thread is zwar jetzt schon 3 Jahre alt^^, aber SchwazzeFlo könntest du deine Lösung ma posten weil ich bekomms nich hin....
lol


----------



## Ex1tus (11. September 2009)

Muhaha. Hört auf!  Ich kann nicht mehr . Ihr macht euch doch über mich lustig .


----------



## MasterJM (11. September 2009)

Dann mach ich mal ein Schloss drum, alte Thread muss man ja nicht pushen....
die bessere Lösung ist dann eh der direkte Kontakt.

So dann, closed.


----------

